
The Strong Towns Hiring Process - burlesona
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2019/7/8/come-work-for-strong-towns
======
burlesona
I shared this because the linked page gives a detailed description of the
Strong Towns Hiring Process, which is pretty unique. There is a link to an
open job on this page, but not one I think most of the HN crowd would be
interested in.

I occasionally run into processes like this in software world, where the goal
is to be open to a wide range of candidates you might otherwise overlook. I
think most of the HN crowd is also very interested in hiring for capability
rather than credentials. I find the process used at Strong Towns a pretty
interesting example of that.

The dynamics are obviously different when you have a job with a large pool of
interested people, versus software these days where it’s a large pool of jobs
and not so many candidates, but still a neat process to think about.

I’m on the Strong Towns board and have participated in this as a reviewer
several times, so I’m happy to answer questions if you have any. Cheers!

